# Noosa,March 1,sailing in search for clean water.



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

After the AI handled the rough stuff so well at Straddie I decided not to heed Jaro's call on the surf conditions and give it a bash on Friday. I arrive early and met Pedro on his way out. He went Sunshine and I went North in the hunt for clean water. I had a light onshore which with a little peddalling pushed me up the coast, hoping by the time I got to Halls that I might find some clean salt water. sailed over both little halls and Halls, with the water still fresh, only a hint of salt. about half a mile north of Halls I turned and headed East, It took me another mile before finally crossing the foamy edge of the dirty water line, plenty of birds looking but none feeding. I trolled 5 different lures down the edge of the fresh untill I was off Jew Shoal and then headed in over the top of it in hope of a hit before I was eating donuts. Donuts it was as Pedro arrived at Middle Groin in front of me with a couple of Lippers.
Now for the fun part, Pedro made the beach with no problems as I did a couple of passes looking for a gap. Now I am a pretty impatient bloke and generally will jump on any wave to come in in any shape, so thats what I did. I had marvelled at Trev under full sail at straddie surfing nicely in front of a nice wave and thought I would try the same, although the wave felt a little bigger and they were dumping on a sand bar at the end of the rockwall, it picked me up and shot me down the wave, my heart was pumping, everything was a blur and next thing you know the Kayak was on the beach. Wow that was fun, lets do it again sometime. NOT.
Pedro snapped a photo of me on the wave, maybe he will post it and tell it how he saw my re-entry. Thanks. Sprocket.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Dave.

First couple of frames of Glenn's video:










*High speed return to the beach*

Beaching under full sail does achieve a couple of things .... it is exciting, and, it gets you through the impact zone quickly, but....

Because you are travelling so fast the steering is critical. You cannot take your eye of the heading for half a second, as I did at 9.43 in Glenndini's video on page 5 of viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59883&hilit=Straddie&start=60 . The AI broached from lack of my attention to heading - it takes only a fraction of a second at that speed to broach.

A broach at speed will put a high loading on the inshore ama, transferring a potential failure loading into the aka bars. Most of the weight of the boat is forced onto the beach side ama, that resists moving sideways as the waves crash into the other side. Typically they fold like a straw (not implying they are weak). Check out the TI accident video at this link: http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/foru ... 8&t=173385

I made another mistake in that my feet should have been on the pedals, which would have allowed a speedier recovery. Note the sail spilling as the AI turns into the broach. The speed washed off in two seconds. My feet were off, getting ready for the drive removal in the shallows, whereas they should have been on and holding the flippers flat, ready to be deployed if necessary.

The downside of full sail landings is the speed that things happen at, increasing the risk of forgetting something like removing the drive, the daggerboard, or the rudder down release and up control. Seeing much more experinced AI users like Red furl the sail outside the break and pedal in, does make me wonder if my high speed landings will one day land me with major damage.
(you can't take the boy out of the man - until it breaks or I get hurt)

trev


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Dave

With your range and speed capabilities I think we'll appoint you as the Reconnaissance Officer for Noosa Yakkers. That clean water boundary is still likely to be a fair way out for the next week I think. Great winds for a reefed AI, though. Good read, Dave. Thanks.

Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great report Sprocket, I wonder how deep the fresh is, it usually sits on top so there can still be some fish down deep.
There may just be too much this time I guess.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome pic Sprocket.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

carnster said:


> Awesome pic Sprocket.


Hi Carnster, those photos are of Trev at straddie.
I've got one on the way. 
Dave.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome pic Sprocket.
> ...


Can't wait sounds like fun.
I did once see a guy on an Al in NNSW get sorted out on the break it was pretty funny stuff.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

DaveAndo said:


> Surfing, sailing Dave you can do it all. ;-)


Yep. He's a legend. He even catches fish heads!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZqYo74AAC1fgAAQQaWTeowiEAA/79+gMADaTDU01TCGm9FHlDIenqg9QeUIk0G1PUek0ADQAADVP0gE01HpGgxqBoZDSLkDcVPCJnkNMOvr34dl0RRfEjSAYakNgaUjMRwWlbjuA+EUJ1T3o+PST1YpqGgl/Ju2mDeTNATMuqWQnCd4+jmGrKuZ44ilLXJSTltsqWHrf5CZ0dGI8FfsDWgoaEg0sFEsnfiL3rhxau+KhcF7y60Tu4MCnroqpvN5cLSqsFaKV9thWwjWQuguqUzns1SYjJGomxzBtkWZJVNDaILJRyCFVzFkAg4br5Pfi7kinChITUxR3wA=


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all those kind works guys but I have just noticed I omitted a few lines in my original post. Upon reading it you may change your minds.

Now for the fun part, Pedro made the beach with no problems as I did a couple of passes looking for a gap. Now I am a pretty impatient bloke and generally will jump on any wave to come in in any shape, so thats what I did. I had marvelled at Trev under full sail at straddie surfing nicely in front of a nice wave and thought I would try the same, although the wave felt a little bigger and they were dumping on a sand bar at the end of the rockwall, it picked me up and shot me down the wave, my heart was pumping, everything was a blurfrom the spray coming of the front of the kayak as the wave stood up and sent the nose straight down, not being completely straight at the time she dug in and breached as the wave broke and flipped the kayak and me off the back as I was in eject mode by that stage. I came up out of the foam and found myself standing on the sandbar in about 4 feet of water. The first thing I noticed was the angle of the mast and outrigger, I remember thinking xxxx the mast is broken, anyway in the space of 1 wave I was underneath the mast pushing up trying to right the kayak and after the resistance of the full sail through the water I had it out and up in the air as high as I could trying to flip her back over when the next wave came through, it stood up underneath the hull, picked it up, righted it and sent it straight, still under full sail  and next thing you know the Kayak was on the beach. Wow that was fun, lets do it again sometime. NOT.
Pedro snapped a photo of me on the wave, maybe he will post it and tell it how he saw my re-entry. Thanks. Sprocket.

ps I was very fortunate not to break or lose anything, just a little pride damaged.
Cheers,
Dave.

The photo is here, Thanks Pedro and Sunshiner:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh!

I suppose this is my fault!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Not your fault Trev, I've just got a lot to learn, doing it the hard way and enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's a version called from PhotoBucket










Kev


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Very impressive mate sometimes we need to try things to know, even thought we suspect if it goes wrong it can be ugly. You are now a man of experience and authority having survived. I've been out a few times recently with only a couple of sharks to show and lost my pilers trying to get my rigs back bastard tried to bite me   :shock: 
Love your work

Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Not your fault Trev, I've just got a lot to learn, doing it the hard way and enjoying every minute of it!


I said it before Dave, and again. One day high speed returns to the launch site will end in disaster. Wiser men know more, and are less childish.



ant said:


> Very impressive mate sometimes we need to try things to know, even thought we suspect if it goes wrong it can be ugly. You are now a man of experience and authority having survived. I've been out a few times recently with only a couple of sharks to show and lost my pilers trying to get my rigs back bastard tried to bite me   :shock:
> Love your work
> 
> Cheers
> Ant


True Ant. Unless you try..... 

And I've stuffed up dozens of times, and have some scars to live with.


----------

